# PPb - Saturday 16/6



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Conditions are looking great for a fish on Saturday, anybody planning on heading out anywhere?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

well. i got a hold of some pink squid jigs finally.. aaaand i'll be oncall, so i won';t be going far from home... so if i can somehow get all the elements together, it might mean another sat morning jaunt from fisherman's beach


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Evarn ... i havent fished from there so might be the goods, will see as the weekend comes around.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I might give chelsea a go - conditions look great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll be out at Fishy's beach on Saturday, but not sure if it'll be AM or PM yet. What time are u thinking mate?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya 5th ... looking at AM and or early PM session myself.

Big poker nite on at my place starting at 6pm 8)


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

i'm keen on a morning session...

i am oncall though so that could be a factor

ip


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Y-Knot said:


> Conditions are looking great for a fish on Saturday, anybody planning on heading out anywhere?


Hi Tony, I reckon I will have a crack at Fishy's at first light on Saturday.

Regards
Grant


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

hmmm. could be a bit of a flotilla... must remember to pack my camera


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

beauty Hoit, an early morning session sounds great...

goodluck NOT getting that call Evarn :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooo I wan't to fish too, but cant this weekend work on amongst other things   

Good luck gent hopefully you have a blast down there 

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm going fishing somewhere , haven't made up my mind where though.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Tony

Been wondering where you've got to. Fishy's for me saturday am, maybe Sunday too.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

been an emotional month Scotty... my grandfather passed away at 88yrs  and in the same month my beautiful wife has fallen pregnant after 3 yrs trying  ... 1st time dad for me 8)

very keen to get on the water though... the forecast has increased winds a little bit for an early saturday session, so long as it stays under 10/12 knots l'll be there.
Can somebody PM me the launch...


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats Tony on the new bub news  
Shame to hear of your grandfathers passing though 

Now get out there and catch some fish 8)

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah thats it Milt....

funnily the misses now knows theres no-hope for me - 1st thing i asked "whens baby due" February she replies "good ive got 1 last SNAPPER season then" :wink: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, sorry to hear about your grandfather Tony, but MASSIVE congrats to you and Georgie, that really great news!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Tony

Sorry to hear man............congrats buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Due in Feb eh......You are damn lucky the snapper will be out of the way by then. Then you've got 6 months to get the worst part of being a new parent out of the way untill they run into the bay again. Nice timing.

You are in for a load of joy and pain.........mainly pain......... Having got past 2 infants myself and now booking in for the chop I get to relish watching new blokes storm the trenches.

See ya soon

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cheers fellas,

He'd lived a good life and passed away suddenly in his sleep.A great man.

As for the baby, we are very happy and scotty im bloody excited just to have the opportunity to experience that which ya speak of :wink:

Looking forward to getting on the water again.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Condolences and CONGRATS Tony!!

I'm hangin for a fish but have the kiddies this weekend. The older one goes to his first Auskick Sat so that should be a bit of fun. Have a good one guys, look forward to the reports


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Tony,
I was wondering what had happened to you, condolences and congrats. Its tough early with kids but hey its heaps of fun and just wait till you do what I did today. No I didn't visit the loo's at sunnyside, i bought a double kayak so I can take my kids out fishing with me.
Someone in our family has to win the AKFF fishing comp so I may as well take over the paddles and put the kids to work fishing. Hey I forgot, you have got a double...already planning ahead I spose. 
Having said that I got soccer on Saturday and Sunday with my kids so I may be late starter Saturday at best. All kayaked up and nowhere to paddle  
Hopefully get the chance to catch up and congratulate you in person....on the beach of coarse.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Condolences and Congrats Tony...

Forecast on http://www.thebud.com.au is for 5 to 10 knots on sat.... almost too calm for my liking.. but we'll see

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Tony, I'm another who's sorry to hear ya sad news anbout your grandfather. I'd like to hear about him some time.

But...

CONGRATULATIONS!! Well done mate and all the best to Georgie  

On the fish front...I'm out this weekend gents


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I aim to be at Fishy's at first light on Saturday... hope to meet as many fellow yakkers as I can!

Looks like a cold one!! :shock:

Regards,
Cal


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

It's amazing the ups and downs life can bring in such a short space of time... congratulations on the news of the little one.

Looks like a great morning for paddling... the Vic paddlers of the forum really are showing some bollards in these cold conditions. 8) All the best for the weekend fishing folks.

I'll be hoping to drift up a few flatties off chelsea on Saturday.

This morning's fog is making me a little nervous though. :shock:


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the news Tony. Those little ones are great, but they do restrict the fishing trips a bit.

I'm no good this weekend. I think I'll save my credits for Snapper season


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well its reading like a good trip already with 5 yakkers- evarn, hobie, hoit, callan and myself keen to hit fishys at daybreak and hoping also to meet up with 5th and Squizzy possibly later.

Would have liked to join you Garfish chasing some chelsea flatties but the lure of a new reef has me hooked... goodluck :wink:

Having not fished winter before im a bit unsure on just how much to wear on the yak. Will a wetsuit+long sleeved jacket be enough? would wearing thermals under a wetsuit be too much? what will you guys be rugging up in to fish comfortably?


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Well last week I went out in a long sleeve T-shirt, 'quick dry' pants (which offer pretty much no insulation), and a windproof jacket and never felt cold at all.

Oh - and a hat that can cover the ears.

Here is a pic thanks to 5thofNovember.










Tomorrow looks like it may be a bit colder though. :shock:

Regards,
Cal


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll probably only get out for two hours or so Y. I'll just paddle to the closest mark and do some drifting. It hasn't failed me yet for a nice sized flattie or two. (Touch Wood).

I was out with the other mangoes last Sunday in 5 degrees and got away with thermal pants and a thermal top with boardies and a vest as another layer.

I don't think you're going overboard with the wetsuit though... unless you'll be needing a toilet break at some stage.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Tony

Wetsuit with spray jacket up top will be fine, booties too.

My brother in law and nephew are a show too, possibly also another.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm home now just getting the yak ready...

I run high blood pressure, so long sleeve top, and beenie is fine for me.. and boardies...

I will get some pants eventually i guess. but most of the heat transfer happens thru the head, so in winter, wear a hat to keep in the heat, in summur keep it wet for the evaporation to extract the heat!

ivan


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

With the thickness of the fog now, we're gonna be hard pressed to find the bay.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Big second on the congrats there Tony. Nice work mate. 
I'll be out there for a PM session me thinks. No way I'll wake up in time to get out there early :-/


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

im gonna be a late entry also......


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

Good Luck Guys.

Can't make it this weekend - bring your GPS might need it to find your way home in the fog!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Not even close this morning guys.

I did visit Fishies beach around noon and saw some hobie trails on the sand, along with some other yak marks.

Also a blue yak that looked a lot like the Tony's blue sea anchor heading out.

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I was hoping to get down there too, but fricken work got in the way again.

So how did you go boys? Busting to get out!


----------

